

Lessons from the Novena laptop project - tux1968
http://lwn.net/Articles/608426/

======
jacquesm
I wished I had half a reason that I could use to justify buying one of these.
As it is I barely use the laptop that I've got, as my eyes are getting
steadily worse I love my big screen monitors and associated fonts. Of course I
could hook one of those up to a laptop but that would not give me anything I
don't have today.

Still, this is by far the coolest hardware project I've seen in a very long
time.

Nice quote from the article: "A company called Myriad noticed that Novena used
the same breakout header as its own software-defined radio (SDR) board, and
offered to re-spin a version of the board specifically for use with the
Novena."

Very very neat. The Novena is really what open source is all about and I may
end up buying one simply to support the poject (though I suspect that once I
have it I'll see my productivity on commercial projects drop substantially).

~~~
keithpeter
> _" Interestingly enough, someone in the audience also asked about the price
> point. Cross replied that the comments break down into two distinct camps:
> FOSS people say "wow that's an expensive laptop" but FPGA users say "wow
> that's so cheap for a development kit!" "_

Above from the comments on the LWN article. So if you got into FPGA
development, this would become a cheap option!

I quite like the idea of the 'transportable desktop' (the one up from the bare
board without the battery board/battery and keyboard &c). I hope they carry
that on to the second generation.

~~~
rjsw
It still looks an expensive FPGA development kit to me. A Parallella board is
a cheap FPGA development kit.

One think I can't tell is whether the FPGA on the Novena can bus-master back
to the main CPU.

I'm sure somebody could spin a Mini PCI/PCI Express Mini Card with an FPGA
easily enough that would let you do interesting stuff in a laptop.

------
mmastrac
I love this project. I probably would have jumped in if there was a more
conventional laptop around the $3k mark. The $5k heirloom, more-traditional
version was pretty cool, but tough to justify for myself.

------
lelf
It will look like this [https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-
laptop](https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-laptop)

------
2close4comfort
It is GREAT to the crowdfunding of this eclipse their goal! This project is a
great example to show that hard work and know-how can produce something truly
fantastic.

------
higherpurpose
Any chance they could use RISC-V in the future?

~~~
jobstijl
Andrew "bunnie" Huang is working on the novena and is also on the Technical
Advisory Board of lowRISC - a core based on the RISC-V instruction set. So I
guess that there is quit a chance they will use RISC-V in the future.

